# Logitech G430 Rauschen



## royaldoom3 (5. August 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe günstig das G430 kaufen können, da ich eh ein neues Headset brauchte. Folgendes Problem: Die Headsets sind ja so, dass wenn  man sie auf hat von außen nicht wirklich was hört. Dementsprechend hört man sich auch nicht wirklich selbst und spricht  daher auch lauter. Es gibt aber eine Funktion, dass das Micro an ist und man sich halt über das Headset selbst hört damit man nicht die Bude zusammen schreit. Das funktioniert auch alles problemlos.. Nur hab ich dauernd ein Rauschen was nach paar Minuten mega die Kopfschmerzen verursacht. Wenn ich das Mic dann per "Steuerung" am Kabel ausmache, ist das rauschen weg oder ich das selbsthören in den Soundsettings deaktiviere.. Gibts irgendwie eine Möglichkeit die Selbsthörfunktion aktiviert zu lassen ohne rauschen? Oder ist das ein generelles Problem bei den G430ern von Logitech


----------



## claster17 (5. August 2016)

Das G430 ist auch nicht sonderlich berühmt, was Qualität betrifft. Mehr als 30€ ist es nicht wert.

Falls du nicht das USB-Dingens benutzt:
Hat deine (Onboard)Soundkarte eine Option zur Rauschunterdrückung? Sowas bräuchtest du hier.


----------



## royaldoom3 (6. August 2016)

Es war vor Weihnachten mal für 25€ bei Amazon im Angebot und da dachte ich mir einfach mal, dass ich es kaufe.

Ja über den Realtek HD Audio Manager kann ich eine Rauschunterdrückung aktivieren. Den USB-Adapter brauch man ja nur für die Surround Option, oder? Die hab ich sowieso nicht aktiviert. Finde der Sound hört sich dann so blechernd an


----------



## Körschgen (6. August 2016)

Probier erst mal ob du die USB Soundkarte überhaupt brauchst.
Vllt ist das Mikro am Onboard Sound besser.
Das Logitech Ding ist ziemlicher Mist in allen Belangen.
Für dich wäre ein offener oder halboffener Kopfhörer viel besser...


----------



## royaldoom3 (6. August 2016)

Also die Audioklinke im USB Adapter lassen und Mic-Klinke normal in Mic-Anschluss?

Ja wie gesagt, habs nur gekauft weil ich eins brauchte und bei 25€ lag  Sonst hätte ich das nicht gekauft


----------



## LukasGregor (6. August 2016)

du kannst es beides ins Mainbord stecken....musst ausprobieren wo es "besser" klingt. am Mainboard oder am USB Dongle.

Naja für das Geld bekommt ja schon die Superluxx Kopfhörer


----------



## royaldoom3 (6. August 2016)

Habs mal ausprobiert, also beide normal an Klinke aber das Rauschen ist weiterhin da.. Naja dann wohl doch ein etwas besseres Headset kaufen


----------



## Körschgen (6. August 2016)

Mach mal eine Mikrofonaufnahme (Audacity oder windows Sprachrekorder).

Das Rauschen wird einfach vom Mikrofon kommen, so hören dich dann auch deine Kollegen...


----------



## royaldoom3 (7. August 2016)

Wenn ich so im Teamspeak Rede ist die Qualität ja auch okay, ich rede ja von der Option sich selbst zu hören damit man nicht so laut redet, da das Headset ja komplett gedämmt ist das man von außerhalb nicht viel hört. Und da ist das Rauschen halt und das stört, aber naja 25€ nur bezahlt gehabt, ist ja nicht die Welt


----------



## Venom89 (7. August 2016)

Verkauf das Ding und kaufe etwas vernünftiges und deine Probleme sind Geschichte. Außerdem hörst du dann auch etwas was man als klang bezeichnen kann.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Körschgen (8. August 2016)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so im Teamspeak Rede ist die Qualität ja auch okay, ich rede ja von der Option sich selbst zu hören damit man nicht so laut redet



Wer sagt denn du klingst im TS ok?! 
Hast du mal eine Audioaufnahme gemacht und angehört?

Die Abhörfunktion macht auch nichts anderes als den Sound des Mikros zusätlich über die Kopfhörer auszugeben...


----------



## claster17 (9. August 2016)

Wir hatten im TS zwei Leute mit G430 und jeder hat sich durchgehend über die miese Qualität beschwert. Vor allem wenn man lauter redet, kommen diese Mikros überhaupt nicht damit klar. 
Allerdings muss erwähnt werden, dass ich alle anderen zu HyperX Cloud/ModMic/Tischmikro "überredet" hab.


----------



## royaldoom3 (10. August 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn du klingst im TS ok?! .



Meine Leute im Ts, hatte die Abtastrate zusätzlich noch auf 48k Hz gestellt, danach war es ok


----------



## Körschgen (10. August 2016)

Aha...

Also mir ist noch kein Logitech Headset begegnet dass nicht totaler Schrott war...
Besonders die Mikros...

Wie gesagt, mach mal ne Aufnahme und vergleich mit anderen Mikrofonen...


----------



## Merowinger0807 (10. August 2016)

Da ich knapp zwei Jahre mit dem G430 zugebracht habe (insgesamt 3 Stück da zwei mal getauscht wegen defekt)... ohne USB Adapter klingt es bei weitem besser und auch lauter... die Mikrofonqualität ändert sich nicht so qualitativ... es ist brauchbar und ich hab auch keine Wehklagen im TS bekommen das ich mich "sch..." anhören würde aber das Rauschen hatte ich zeitweise auch und musste echt rumfriemeln um es wegzubekommen. Frag mich aber bitte nicht wie ich das gemacht hab... ist gut 16 Monate her^^ 
Diese "Gaming-Headsets" wie eben das G430 sind einfach nur billiges Plastik mit ebenso billiger Technik einzig die Marketingabteilung jeweiliger Hersteller suggerieren einem diese vermeintlich tolle Technik.

Ich war eigentlich auch immer Verfechter von Logitech-Hardware (Maus, Klaviatur usw.) aber beim Headset muss ich sagen... seit dem Wechsel auf ein HyperX Cloud.... kommt es einem vor als wäre man von 5€ Aldi-Boxen auf Teufel gewechselt. <- das mal nur so als Hinweis wie "extrem" der Leistungsunterschied sein kann bei annähernd gleichem Originalpreis.


----------



## chewara (10. August 2016)

man kann in windows die funktion sich selbst zu hören auch in der lautstärke anpassen, musst du mal in die soundeinstellungen - aufnahmegeräte und dann dort beim mikro gucken, so wurde das rauschen bei mir weniger, aber ging nicht ganz weg. ich habe jetzt das hyperx Cloud (1) und bin zufrieden


----------



## Körschgen (10. August 2016)

Von 5€ Aldiboxen zu Teufel ist es jetzt ja auch nicht sooo weit...
Aber den Sprung vom Logitech zum HyperX kann man so beschreiben...

Allerdings is auch das hyperX geschlossen, ein halboffenes Qpad würde deinem Problem des zu lauten Redens eher helfen...


----------



## LukasGregor (10. August 2016)

Qpad QH 85...wenns ein Headset sein muss oder halt Kopfhörer plus Mikro. 

Beispielsweise: Superluxx 681 , Omnitronic SHP-600  |  oder halt gleich ordentliche Kopfhörer....

Logitech und Audioequipment ist leider ein Trauerspiel....aber auch andere produzieren viel blinkenden Schrott...

Edit: ja nat. die Logitech UE 6000 sind ok....


----------



## Defenz0r (10. August 2016)

Logitech z-5500... Das kenn ich nur zu gut, wenn der Untermieter das Teil aufgedreht hatte damals in der alten Wohnung hielt ich es im Zimmer nicht mehr aus.
Mehr als Droehnen kam da nicht raus.


----------

